# Otocinclus and unheated tanks



## Tom (3 Mar 2011)

Has anyone got any Otocinclus in an unheated tank? I'm sure the Amano shrimp will be fine, but just wanted to check about the Otos. I haven't really got space for a heater.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2011)

If it doesn't drop too low could be ok. I keep mine at 23-25 now and in the summer up to 35 Celsius, still no air conditioning .

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=107

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Tom (3 Mar 2011)

I reckon my tank would be around 18 ish.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2011)

Then I'd advice you either to wait for spring  or to buy a heater, I use an Aquael Easy Heater 25W that's small enough (17cm) and you can place it behind the lily so it doesn't disturb that much your scape.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Mar 2011)

I have a spare 10w Newatino Plus, preset to 25C.  It's very small.

http://www.aquajardin.co.uk/product/157 ... 0w_heater_

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Tom (3 Mar 2011)

Thanks George, I've actually got an AquaEl 5w mini heater that came with the 10l shrimp kit so I might use that. Just don't like non-see-through equipment in my tank these days! If it brings it up a couple degrees it should be OK. It'll have to sit right at the front of the tank too to avoid shadowing anything. 

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (3 Mar 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Just don't like non-see-through equipment in my tank these days!


Better clean your glass filter pipes then!


----------



## Tom (3 Mar 2011)

Ahhh, shhhhh! It's a lovely rich reddy-brown colour, quite aesthetic. The diatom patterning is really quite pretty! Silly-thin 7mm bendy pipes!!


----------

